
Zeroqode will usher us into a codeless future - levonterteryan
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/11/zeroqode-will-usher-us-into-a-codeless-future/
======
swinto
We need more references of successful commercial products being done without
code for people to start noticing it. That's a great example of such a case.

~~~
levonterteryan
agree

